# APBT Bloodlines? Not bully



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Does any one know any other blood lines than like the eli jeep carver Bordeaux old family (ofnrn)? what are some other lines i know there are a ton!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Garner, Carver, Corvino, Old Mountain Man, Going Light, Boudreaux, Wallace, Hammonds, Colby...
Just to name a few.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorrels I know ive heard of. 

Ones I think I've heard of… mayday and aligator. I can think of other chapions but I can't think of the bloodlines. If u search the bloodlines forum im sure u'll find more.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

what about tnt any one know anything on them? cummon firehazard!! lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bolio, Mayfield....


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks guys and gals just trying to do some research on all the different lines


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> what about tnt any one know anything on them? cummon firehazard!! lol


TNT ain't APBT, scattered or Bully.. Super Cur line as a whole with a few great mouthed catch weight hounds being a throw back to Bulldog foundation.. TNT has been butchered down and about and one of them strongly associated with Bully mutts around here, all blue and all cur..

Few crossed back into Bulldog to throw some large ass catch hounds that are impressive but i wouldn't mess with a yard who has anything remotely heavy TNT..

Some argue TNT used to be proven stock APBT, some of that  might as well been cur on cur.

There are many names but mostly goes back to the older blood any how.. Depends on how you look at it really, Carver produced some HELL of good hounds and some of the best i've handled was heavy bred carrying that name but at times hard to really say theres an actual "line" Carver..

It is good to know about these men behind the dogs and the differences within however names don't mean much if the Bulldog or APBT don't live up to expectations..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Theirs another thread I'm seeing in the bloodline forum.
I'll say this there, and here.
Read the names, listento the stories, reminisce what they portray because you will never seen anything 4 legged that we saw 30-40-60 years ago.
I remember sitting with old fletcher and him telling us about how their we're roll dogs that would outclass some of the up and ups of the early 80's. 
I got to see alot of the dogs from the Carolina's go when folks came and campaigned dogs there. 
Another little heard of couple of dogs were Jacobs assassin 1 and assassin 2. 
Another thing, paper hanging, often they would under promote A dogs lineage with false papers. The thing I was privileged to see was the hand written papers. I saw papers that were scrolls of old parchment from the old countrieS. 
Some folks argue about staffordshire terriers being game dogs. You won't see me ever doubt their heritage. I know the stories of the coal miners, and how they promoted doggin and why. Theirs alot of history that hasn't been, or is little written about. I was blessed with meeting some of them real old guys that could tell stories all day long, and I listened.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> TNT ain't APBT, scattered or Bully.. Super Cur line as a whole with a few great mouthed catch weight hounds being a throw back to Bulldog foundation.. TNT has been butchered down and about and one of them strongly associated with Bully mutts around here, all blue and all cur..
> 
> Few crossed back into Bulldog to throw some large ass catch hounds that are impressive but i wouldn't mess with a yard who has anything remotely heavy TNT..
> 
> ...


I dont think i get what you are saying in the first part? they are not apbt or bully or scattered? I am looking at a dog that is eli and some other lines but tnt was in it the breeder hunts with them and uses them as his catch dogs the sire is 43 lbs and the dam is 49


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are way to many bloodlines to name and explain. We have had several of threads exactly like this. Use the search button and google.. You will then begin your years of research on bloodlines. It is not knowledge that can't be gained from 1 thread. Stan could come in here for a week and still have 18000's post to make about different lines.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> There are way to many bloodlines to name and explain. We have had several of threads exactly like this. Use the search button and google.. *You will then begin your years of research on bloodlines. It is not knowledge that can't be gained from 1 thread.* Stan could come in here for a week and still have 18000's post to make about different lines.


Pretty much.. Too much information and you won't even scratch the surface with one thread,  the more you learn you can place your bet on how much you'll forget over the years.. You learn, forget, re learn, learn, forget..

Learn to teach, teach to learn.. It is an entire never ending cycle, to attempt to learn all you can about the modern day Bulldog stretching back a good century and a half.. It ain't something you'll gain off one thread or a thousand.. The real experience is hands on..

If there is a particular yard or bloodline; Go straight to the source for knowledge.. Hands on experience is the only way to truly grasp what you read about. You won't know the dog inside and out without not only a mentor, but feeding..conditioning, working.. That is when your on to something and that bright green glow starts to fade.

You can read all you want, books, threads, ask the right questions.. It is an excellent method of knowledge however..To actually DO.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Tnt is hard to find.. my cali dog is tnt/watchdog and about the only one ive seen worth anything.. she aint blue either 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=424136


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> Tnt is hard to find.. my cali dog is tnt/watchdog and about the only one ive seen worth anything.. she aint blue either
> 
> http://circlemkennelsapbt.m.webs.com/site/classic?url=http://circlemkennelsapbt.webs.com/index.htm&back=http%3A%2F%2Fcirclemkennelsapbt.m.webs.com%2Fsite%2Fmobile%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fcirclemkennelsapbt.webs.com%2Findex.htm


what ya got against blue haha? the dog i was lookin at was a pitterstaff


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> what ya got against blue haha? the dog i was lookin at was a pitterstaff


So you were looking for a mutt..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> what ya got against blue haha? the dog i was lookin at was a pitterstaff


It was a joke.. pitterstaff??


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah I love the parents they have a  ton of drive, and are very athletic, and also looks good. He also has a litter of game dogs due July 14th i haven't made up my mind yet. Both litters are adba reg what you guys and gals think?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Pitterstaff like KM said would be considered a mutt, since APBT and AmStaff are 2 different breeds. Also I noticed u use the term "game dog" a lot. Someone can correct me if im wrong but I believe what u are trying to mean is game-bred dogs. Especially when u mention "a litter of game dogs". Game can only be tested in the []. So no the litter is not made up of game dogs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> yeah I love the parents they have a  ton of drive, and are very athletic, and also looks good. He also has a litter of game dogs due July 14th i haven't made up my mind yet. Both litters are adba reg what you guys and gals think?


And what have you seen to determine this drive? Most people don't know what drive is, hell i've had people nearly  themselves after putting their hands on a dog with "real" (lol) drive..

Litter of game dogs? :rofl: Proven before they even hit the ground? They ain't game dogs, MAYBE "game bred" but they aren't game until tested and proven..

And if they are "pitterstaffs" aka Bulldog (or APBT if you wish) crossed with AST.. Mutts.. Two different breeds with two entirely different functions.. At one point in time, perhaps.. Not in todays world..

Feel free to read the "Game" Testing sticky for the whole "game" topic... http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/42986-game-testing.html


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Pitterstaff like KM said would be considered a mutt, since APBT and AmStaff are 2 different breeds. Also I noticed u use the term "game dog" a lot. Someone can correct me if im wrong but I believe what u are trying to mean is game-bred dogs. Especially when u mention "a litter of game dogs". Game can only be tested in the []. So no the litter is not made up of game dogs.


no you are wrong the term game does not have to be tested in the [] game is drive the willingness to work and never give up death first. Any line apbt line can have game dogs in it. game is individual with the dog.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> And what have you seen to determine this drive? Most people don't know what drive is, hell i've had people nearly  themselves after putting their hands on a dog with "real" (lol) drive..
> 
> Litter of game dogs? :rofl: Proven before they even hit the ground? They ain't game dogs, MAYBE "game bred" but they aren't game until tested and proven..
> 
> ...


the parents have had multiple liters of dogs with crazy game never seen a cur dog ever out of the litter. i dont care what you think of the line you worry about your dogs


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> no you are wrong the term game does not have to be tested in the [] game is drive the willingness to work and never give up death first. Any line apbt line can have game dogs in it. game is individual with the dog.


Nope she is right, lol. Game needs to be used with the word Bred if there are old game dogs down in their lines. If you live in my country and you call a dog a game dog it means you have put it in the []. Game bred is what you should be saying since you can no longer test to see if a dog is game legally since the 70's  game doesn't equal a working drive. There is a difference. Game means they will go until they die if they would be allowed, not that they are good workers.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> And what have you seen to determine this drive? Most people don't know what drive is, hell i've had people nearly  themselves after putting their hands on a dog with "real" (lol) drive..
> 
> Litter of game dogs? :rofl: Proven before they even hit the ground? They ain't game dogs, MAYBE "game bred" but they aren't game until tested and proven..
> 
> ...


I guarantee every dog in this yard would out work any of your dogs and i dont even know your dogs just saying so mutt or not they are the


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Never argue with an ignorant person. 
They wil drag you down to their level and beat you with experience every time.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

william williamson said:


> Never argue with an ignorant person.
> They wil drag you down to their level and beat you with experience every time.


hey its not arguing right lol its trying to help people use the CORRECT terms so they don't wind up in jail or on lists without realizing what they are ignorantly saying


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry i used the wrong term damn


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> sorry i used the wrong term damn


dude no need to be sorry, just want to make sure you realize is all! Better to know than use it in a way you are not intending, right?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> I guarantee every dog in this yard would out work any of your dogs and i dont even know your dogs just saying so mutt or not they are the


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just want to know who the hell gave you all this positive rep since you've been here because 95% of your posts are hilariously ignorant.

Don't ask questions if your going to claim to already know. Good luck finding answers on your own because you've already caught yourself up in a way of BS..

Damn shame people can't let go of their pride and learn somethin'.. Thanks for the laughs though.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Why did you ask about apbt bloodlines? Im mean if ur already getting a mutt then what was the point?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> no you are wrong the term game does not have to be tested in the [] game is drive the willingness to work and never give up death first. Any line apbt line can have game dogs in it. game is individual with the dog.


:rofl: im just gunna shut up before I say something on the open forums im gunna regret.

But please tell, how would u know that a dog is game and willing to never give up if u don't test it in the []?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ames said:


> hey its not arguing right lol its trying to help people use the CORRECT terms so they don't wind up in jail or on lists without realizing what they are ignorantly saying


I was kind of referring to the comments about A person having A pair of dogs making litters, all puppies with game potential.
Then telling someone from the south that knows what game and dead game is? 
That "I guarantee every dog in this yard would out work any of your dogs and i dont even know your dogs just saying so mutt or not they are the"
LOL, makes me want to put my present dog in keep and go on A killing spree.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I was kind of referring to the comments about A person having A pair of dogs making litters, all puppies with game potential.
> Then telling someone from the south that knows what game and dead game is?
> That "I guarantee every dog in this yard would out work any of your dogs and i dont even know your dogs just saying so mutt or not they are the"
> *LOL, makes me want to put my present dog in keep and go on A killing spree.*


:cheers: Ain't worth it, be upruns: faster than the wind.. You know how it goes.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

KMdogs said:


> :cheers: Ain't worth it, be upruns: faster than the wind.. You know how it goes.


It satiates the soul though.


----------



## Sinister Ninja (Jun 30, 2012)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> no you are wrong the term game does not have to be tested in the [] game is drive the willingness to work and never give up death first. Any line apbt line can have game dogs in it. game is individual with the dog.


You argued with yourself and proved yourself wrong in the same post. You are correct that "game is individual with the dog" in that each dog needs to be tested in order to be considered a "game dog."

Game-bred means the litter is BRED FROM GAME DOGS, generally in a line known for producing game-tested dogs.

What distinguishes the quality bloodlines is the percentage of game-bred dogs that actually turn into game dogs. The assorted bull-terrier breeds (and bloodlines within) are known for turning out more game dogs than most, and rightfully so. Great dogs.

I also feel compelled to address the "I guarantee every dog in this yard would out work any of your dogs and i dont even know your dogs just saying so mutt or not they are the     "

Seriously. That is ignorant lol.


----------

